# DIY Resin Bound Rubber Play Surface



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Has anyone got experience of laying a resin bound rubber play surface? I'm doing the garden and it would be ideal if I could have this for the kids play area. Most places seem to charge an astronomical amount for laying it but, having checked youtube, it doesn't seem to be particularly difficult. The resin and rubber crumb is actually fairly economical if I can lay it myself.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've had my garden layed in resin last year, it quite a specialist job and contractors will need to acquire a license and training on the use, technique and to get the right mixture and consistency. For me it wasn't to expensive to have layed and its less labour intensive so it's more cost effective, its excellent stuff indeed. Type in my new resin garden in the search bar, you'll find it in the home and garden zone


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks. Getting a quote for a professional to come and lay it. I can do all the prep.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> Thanks. Getting a quote for a professional to come and lay it. I can do all the prep.


Did you have a look at my thread?it will give you an idea of how it looks.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, has it lasted well? Can you give me a rough idea of cost per m2? Via PM if you prefer.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I can recommend a provider of this if you want a few quotes. PM me if you'd like.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Starbuck88 said:


> I can recommend a provider of this if you want a few quotes. PM me if you'd like.


That might be useful but I see you're in Cornwall... I'm near Glasgow. Are you talking supply only or supply and fit? They'd spend more time travelling than doing the job if they come from Cornwall. :driver:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> That might be useful but I see you're in Cornwall... I'm near Glasgow. Are you talking supply only or supply and fit? They'd spend more time travelling than doing the job if they come from Cornwall. :driver:


I have clients all over the UK, I believe they've done jobs that far up before.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Starbuck88 said:


> I have clients all over the UK, I believe they've done jobs that far up before.


If you've got any contacts up Glasgow way I'd happily get a quote. The only one I've found is Scotplay who are getting back to me.

I'll do the edging (sleepers, can add concrete kerb if necessary) and prep with compacted type1. Just need someone to do the wet pour. Easy, step free, low gradient access with wheelbarrow, digger, dumper (1400mm wide minimum).

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I have used www.safersurfacing.co.uk for loose lay rubber and intend to do an area of resin bound crumb myself in the summer.
Not too far for me in Cheshire but I think they did free delivery on certain orders and they will offer advice. They suggested I do it myself if I am handy. They said the resin was expensive and it could be mixed in a cement mixer. Now my building work is complete I have a mixer free to use before it goes on the bay.
Worth a call to them.:thumb:


----------

